# Crashed on Crabapple Hits.



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

Walked away though, well, after I woke up, so I feel pretty lucky. First time attempting, made it ok through the first 3 except going a little deep on the 3rd and don't think I was able to set up correctly for the last one. Quick dirt nap in the LZ and a trip to the clinic. Cracked my TLD full face and got a bit rashed up, but ok other than that.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Sorry man, that's a grade 3 concussion. take it easy for a while, your brain needs to heal.


----------



## justin70 (Sep 17, 2007)

Did you overshoot the landing? Scary stuff each jump getting bigger.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

From your shadow, looks like you got off balance / forward and endo'd


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

Went too deep on the third one and wasn't positioned right coming off the lip on the 4th one.


----------



## ALimon (Oct 12, 2017)

kazlx said:


> Went too deep on the third one and wasn't positioned right coming off the lip on the 4th one.


We call that last hit the "bucker" for a reason. It's tried to get me on many occasions. Gotta be on your game at all times.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

on gopro,,awesome,,,,glad your ok,,You'll hit it next time


----------

